# Frage zu Lockstoffen



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2011)

Es gibt ja sowohl zum aufpeppen des Futters wie auch zum aufpeppen von Teig oder Boilies zig spezielle Lockstoffe - flüsig wie in Pulverform..

Die einen schwören drauf - die andern weniger - ok., Glaubenssache und gut..

Fakt ist aber eines:
Das Anfütterzeug für Angler scheint mir alles recht teuer zu sein (jajaja, der Schwabe kommt da wieder durch..)..

Nun gibts ja aber im Supermarkt alles mögliche Zeug in Pulverform zum anrühren. 

Von herb bis süss, von Fisch bis Banane...

Müsste man doch eigentlich auch zum aufpeppen von Futter oder Boilies verwenden können, oder?

Sei es jetzt irgend ne Tütensuppe/soße mit Fischgeschmack, oder auch einfach Brühenpulver fürs "herzhafte", sei es irgend ein Dessertpulver zum anrühren fürs "süße"...

Hat da schon jemand mal experimentiert und Erfahrungen?


----------



## Firehawk81 (29. April 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Lockstoffen*

Ich kann da Puddingpulver empfehlen. Mische das ab und an mal mit in mein  Anfutter mit rein. Eine Tüte auf meine 6Liter Schüssel.


----------



## Endmin (29. April 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Lockstoffen*

Hab mir mal verschiedene kleine Backaromen gekauft, wie z.B. Buttervanille.
Damit hab ich Mais, Teig und andere Sachen berieben.
Gefangen hab ich auch nicht mehr als sonst, eher weniger! 
Aber war nur meine Erfahrung! 

Knoblauchpulver mit kochendem Wasserübergießen und diesen als Dip verwenden soll sehr fängig sein.

Maggi, von Sodaclub ein paar Sirups, Asiaatische Fischsoßen,


----------



## gründler (29. April 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Lockstoffen*

Moin thomas

Als ich anfing mit Stippen anfang der 80er gab es kaum futter. (Aber nen VDSF Kadar ^^) sorry der muste sein:q



Was tat man,genau das gleiche wie du vor hast,man mischte und rührte und experimentierte von Jahr zu Jahr.Sogar in großen Aq's mit 600litern testeten wir futter,und wie Brasse und co.darauf abgehen.

Alles was es zu kaufen gab (und das wahr net soviel wie heute) fing mehr oder weniger fisch.
Ok man muss dazu sagen damals gab es fisch im überfluss und Rhein Weser und co.hatten fisch bis zum abwinken.

Aber im groben und ganzen fingen wir genauso fische wie heute mit Sensas VDE oder Müller Meier.
Theoretisch kann man alles ins futter rühren,solange das futter auch futter bleibt ist alles Super.Wie nun die fische auf A oder B reagieren must du selber rausfinden in dem du pantscht rührst und testest. 

Geht nicht gibs nicht...aber erfahrungen sammeln testen.......das geht.

Ps:
Ich dippe zb.mit Stips(Sirup),oder nehme nen glas 3 frucht Mamaaalade für Brassen ins futter,also es geht alles wenn man es nur will und auch durchzieht.

Kumpel hat mal mit ner Pulle Whiskey statt Wasser futter angerührt und er hat gefangen wie bekloppt,also alles nur ne frage des wollens und dann gehen auch tütensuppen aus ner Großküche/Küche.........


lg|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Lockstoffen*



> Kumpel hat mal mit ner Pulle Whiskey statt Wasser futter angerührt


Naja, den würd ich dann eher selber trinken..

Im Gegensatz zu Suppen/Soßen/Dessertpulver..

Als gelernter Koch fände ich die Verwendung im Futter da eine angemessene Entsorgung ;-))


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. April 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Lockstoffen*

Klar geht das.#6

Wie schon geschrieben: Puddingpulver, Tortenguss, Fonds, Fruchtmilch, gezuckerte Kondesmilch, Backmischungen, Trinksirup, Zuckerrübensirup, Tierfutterabteilung . . .

Der Burner sind allerdings Maggi als Dipp und Futterzusatz, sowie asiatische Saucen.


----------



## gründler (29. April 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Lockstoffen*

Wie gesagt tue dir keinen Zwang an,solange es nicht das Wasser mit Giften verseucht oder anderwärtig hochgradig schädlich ist,kann man fast alles nehmen was nach "Erfolg" aussieht.

Damals gab es ja nicht soviel auswahl,da haben wir Bäcker...abgeklappert um an Mehle Gewürze...zu kommen.Mitte der 80er anfang der 90er kam ja dann erst der ganze futtermarkt so richtig in gang.

Testen und bitte berichten welche Soßen fangen,die gibs ja auch woanders zu kaufen ^^


lg#h


----------



## ritschwumm (29. April 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Lockstoffen*

Hallo Thomas,
Zu den Erfahrungen mit Lockstoffen und Dips...
Habe Anfang letzten Jahres das Netz durchforstet um alles zu lesen was es zu dem Thema gab. Habe dann Lebensmittelkonzentrate flüssig und in Pulverform gekauft. Die Angebotenen im Geschäft waren mir viel zu teuer. Also wieder ne Suche nach Herstellern und Lieferanten... Und siehe da, es geht wesentlich günstiger. Mein Problem bestand dann darin herauszubekommen welche Konzentration lockte statt verscheuchte |rolleyes
Bei all dem Hype um Lockstoffe und Dips komme ich zu dem Schluß: Es wird überbewertet. 
Gruß Marcus


----------



## nostradamus (29. April 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Lockstoffen*

Hallo,

lebkuchengewürz lautet die schlichte und einfache antwort |bigeyes 

und das ganze sollte man noch selber mischen, da man so sicher sein kann, dass immer die selbe mischung hat und schon kann das ganze los gehen.
geht mal ins angelgeschäft und halteteure nase mal in verschiedene futtertüten und ihr werdet feststellen, dass es sich um einen klassiker handelt 

nosta


----------



## cafabu (29. April 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Lockstoffen*

Vanillezucker, Anis, Milchpulver (für Kaffee), Honig, Kartoffelpüree, Instankakao, Puddingpulver, Maggie, Curry, Fruchtsirup, Knoblauch, Paprika (süß), Dosenmais, Erbspüree  und überaltete Bollies, als Basis Paniermehl.
Hab mal gerade ins Regal geschaut. Das ist das was nach Jahren der Experimente übriggeblieben ist.
Carsten


----------



## kati48268 (29. April 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Lockstoffen*

Ganz für lau: Würmer suchen, in den Mixer schmeißen und Karussell fahren lassen, bis der Futterzusatz/Dip fertig ist.
Nicht in der Küche erwischen lassen, sonst wäre Angelladen-Flavour noch billig gewesen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. April 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Lockstoffen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Nicht in der Küche erwischen lassen, sonst wäre Angelladen-Flavour noch billig gewesen.




Thomas ist doch der Küchenchef.:m

Ob der sowas im Mixer haben will?:q:q:q


----------



## volkerm (29. April 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Lockstoffen*

Moin,

hat mal jemand mit Geschmacksverstärkern/ Appetitanregern experimentiert?
Was beim Menschen für Fressorgien taugt, könnte doch auch bei Fischen klappen?

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. April 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Lockstoffen*

Nur Salz als Geschmacksverstärker..

Kann man fast überall reinmachen.#6

Gewürze sind aber auch braucbar. Besonders Chili und Knoblauch.


----------



## profi-allrounder (29. April 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Lockstoffen*

naja ich würd jetzt nich unbedingt ne tütensuppe nehmen, aber die meisten mehle die im fertigfutter sind bekommt man auch im supermarkt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Lockstoffen*



> hat mal jemand mit Geschmacksverstärkern/ Appetitanregern experimentiert?


War ja meine Idee hinter den Tütensuppen/soßen/Desserts..

Ist ja meist ne Masse von dem Zeug drin..


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. April 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Lockstoffen*

Ob das Zeug auf Fische die gleiche Wirkung hat wie auf uns ?|kopfkrat


----------



## cafabu (29. April 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Lockstoffen*

Appetitanreger wirken aber erst im Körper, wenn sie über Magen und Darm aufgespalten sind und im Blutkreislauf vorhanden sind.
Das würde zeitlich die Anforderungen vom Anfüttern überschreiten. Außer mann Füttert über längere Zeit an. Ob dann allerding bei Kaltblütern die Gleiche Wirkung entsteht wie bei uns??
Carsten


----------



## volkerm (29. April 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Lockstoffen*

Ich denke schon.
Glutamat muss da rein.
Ist das Zeug vielleicht schon in Boilies verarbeitet worden?
Wenn ich mir so die fetten Welse mancher Regionen anschaue- erinnern vom Körperbau an rund 40 % meiner Mitbürger:q.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## angler1996 (29. April 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Lockstoffen*

habe mal Dosenmais in Bier eingelegt, hat eine zeitlang super gefangen ( Karpfen) , wenn es sauer wurde eher Graser
Gruss A.


----------



## volkerm (29. April 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Lockstoffen*

Bier und Schnaps ins Futter- geht nicht.
Die letzten Bastionen sollten doch noch Homo sapiens vorbehalten bleiben.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## angler1996 (29. April 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Lockstoffen*



volkerma schrieb:


> Bier und Schnaps ins Futter- geht nicht.
> Die letzten Bastionen sollten doch noch Homo sapiens vorbehalten bleiben.
> 
> Grüße
> ...


 
Sei nicht so geizig:m Die schienen alle Süchtig zu sein, so wie die gestürzt kamen
Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Lockstoffen*

Alkohol ist für Männer, nicht für Fische ;-))

Aber ich denke, ich werde mal ne kleine Versuchsreihe starten.

Mal durchgucken, welche Tütensuppen/Sossen es so in Fisch/Krabbengeschmack gibt. 

Und was man so an den ganzen Dessertpülverchen verwenden kann.

Da gibts ja auch das Dessertpulver, dass man kalt zu ner Creme anrühren kann, hat damit schon jemand Erfahrung?

Verklebt das dann das Futter?


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Lockstoffen*

So, war mal einkaufen und werde das die nächsten Wochen mal testen.
Dachte mir allerdings, dass ich statt Futter einfach mal Teig draus mache. Sieht man wohl schneller obs den Fischen schmeckt...

Hab Vanille- und Erdbeerpuddingpulver, Pfirsich-Maracuja-Kaltschalenpulver und Gorgonzolasoßenpulver. Und noch ganz normales  Brühenpulver..

Dann hab ich noch ne Flasche asiatische Fischsoße eingesteckt - vergammelt/vergorener Fisch könnte ja auch was bringen - sei es im Teig oder als Dip..


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Lockstoffen*

Fermentiert bestimmt.

Für unsere europäischen Nasen eher Folter aber die Asiaten hauen sich das Zeug rein.:m

In Form von Belachan wird mit sowas schon länger berfolgreich geangelt(z.B. Karpfen).


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Lockstoffen*

So hier einmal ein Foto vom "Goßeinkauf" - 5,85 Euro - Da lässt sich bestimmt ne Menge (fängiger?) Teig anrühren von...


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Lockstoffen*

Die Schwaben, die Schwaben....


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Lockstoffen*

Na klar doch ;-)))


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Lockstoffen*

Wenn Du eine günstige Alternative für "Brasem" findest immer her damit! Ansonsten bleibe ich lieber beim Spray.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Lockstoffen*

Wie gesagt:
Ich versuchs erst mal mit Teig - mir ist das immer zu viel rummaloche mit dem Futter -und wenns die Fische als Köder nicht nehmen, warum sollte es dann als Futter funktionieren???.....

Davon ab:
Knapp 6 Euro für über 2 Kilo Angelteig ist doch ein guter Preis - schwäbisch ;-)))


----------



## angler1996 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Lockstoffen*

Ah, hier kocht der Chef:m
Kannst ja ein Bier dazu trinken
Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Lockstoffen*

Gerade weil ich so Tütenzeug nie für mich kochen würde, nutze ich es ja als Fischfutter ;-))


----------



## volkerm (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Lockstoffen*

Hallo Thomas,

Versuche auch mit Glutamat?

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Lockstoffen*

Er kauft alles frisch::m*besonders das !*


----------



## C.K. (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Lockstoffen*



> Knapp 6 Euro für über 2 Kilo Angelteig ist doch ein guter Preis - schwäbisch ;-)))



Zu teuer! Ich bin mit meiner Hausmischung für den Kanal noch deutlich drunter. :q:q:q

Gerade mal gerechnet: 2,5kg Futter für 4,50 Euro.


----------



## Downbeat (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Lockstoffen*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Er kauft alles frisch::m*besonders das !*


:q
Ich bin sehr gespannt was du rausholst, besonders auf den Teig aus der Gorgonzola und aus der Nam Pla Soße.


----------



## C.K. (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Lockstoffen*



> Gorgonzola



Barben?? |kopfkrat






> Nam Pla Soße.



Pangasius ! :q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Lockstoffen*



> Zu teuer! Ich bin mit meiner Hausmischung für den Kanal noch deutlich drunter.
> 
> Gerade mal gerechnet: 2,5kg Futter für 4,50 Euro.


Teig!
Nicht Futter!
Futter kriegste da ja viel mehr raus...


----------



## Downbeat (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Lockstoffen*

Mmh, Pangasius mit Nam Pla Soße. Da muss man ja nur noch ein paar Glassnudeln mit zum Wasser nehmen und fertig ist das Abendessen :m


----------



## C.K. (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Lockstoffen*



> Teig!
> Nicht Futter!



Müsste auch als Teig gehen, wenn ich mehr Wasser dazu gebe. Muss aber sagen, dass habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert.


----------



## Roy Digerhund (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Lockstoffen*



C.K. schrieb:


> Müsste auch als Teig gehen, wenn ich mehr Wasser dazu gebe. Muss aber sagen, dass habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert.


Also als Köder funktioniert das nicht, da das nicht hält. Dafür bräuchtest du mehr Bindung.
Gruss ROY


----------



## kuate (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Lockstoffen*

Servus! 

Les den Thread schon dauernd mit, denn das Thema interessiert mich sehr! Experimentier auch oft mit Backzutaten... Bittemandelaroma beim Hartmaiskochen läuft ganz gut! :m

Hab aber mal kurz ne Zwischenfrage: Ein Angler (ich denke russischer Nationaliät), den ich öfter sehe angelt mit einem hellen zähen Gemisch als Teig, daser offenbar selber zampanscht. So weit ich ess mitkriege recht erfolgreich auf Karpfen. Kennt jemand dieses Zeug, oder was ähnliches? 

Nur aus reiner Neugier! Hab den auch schon mal gefragt, aber ich konnte nicht viel verstehen von seinem Text... #c


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Lockstoffen*

Tippe eher auf einen Ungarn.|kopfkrat

Die angeln seit Jahrzenten mit Polenta erfolgreich.(Maisgriess zu Teig gepampt).
Das mögen Karpfen sehr, auch jetzt noch wo fast nur noch mit Boilies geangelt wird.:m


----------



## kuate (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Lockstoffen*

@Tinca:
AH!!!! Ok, und was kommt da noch so rein ausser Gries!? Vielleicht gemixter Mais oder Geschmackstoffe!? Glaub er hat irgendwas ausm Angelladen da mit rein. Konnte aber nicht verstehen ob er Aroma oder Futter oder .... meint.
Aber woher kommt diese zähe konsistenz!? machen die Eier da rein oder was könnte das sein?


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Lockstoffen*

Das ist Griess(z.B. http://www.newstartcenter.biz/oxid.php/cl/details/anid/-540312582) und wird auch so zubereitet(nach Packungsangabe), meist gekocht.

Gibts in (fast) jedem Discounter.

Dabei könnte man alle mögliche Aromen(Flavours) dazu geben.|wavey:


----------



## kuate (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Lockstoffen*

Mir ist schon klar was Polenta ist, aber die Pampe, die der da benutzt hat war zäher als einfach gekochte Polenta.

Deswegen die Frage, wie das zu schaffen ist. Einfach nur Polenta würde doch nicht am Haken kalten, oder!?#c


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Lockstoffen*

Mal ein bisschen rumbrobieren.
Mit wenig Wasser oder Ei anrühren. Oder fertig kaufen: http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...fischfutter/marosmix-polenta-block/detail.jsf

#h


----------



## kuate (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Lockstoffen*

Auch nicht schlecht. Leider haben die zu hohe Versandkosten. #q

Dafür hab ich schon mal paar Flavour-Inspirationen durch die Geschmacksrichtungen des Fertigzeugs: 

Vanille
Honig
Erdbeer

Vielleicht probier ich das mal aus. An dem See sind die Karpfen jetzt im Frühjahr extrem scheu. Mit Haarmontagen ist da irgendwie nichts zu holen. Vielleicht bringt so ein Back-to-the-Roots-Teig mehr Erfolg.... |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Lockstoffen*

Morgen ist die Fischsoße dran.
1kg Semmelbrösel 0,79 Cent
1 Flasche Fischsoße 2,29

Ist die "teuerste" Mischung aus meinen "Sortiment" wegen der teuren Fischsoße...

Mal sehen ob und was geht..


----------



## kuate (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Lockstoffen*

Was für ne Kombi! Einfach geil... :m


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Lockstoffen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Morgen ist die Fischsoße dran.
> 1kg Semmelbrösel 0,79 Cent
> 1 Flasche Fischsoße 2,29
> 
> ...




Rühr` aber nicht alles auf einmal an. 


Wenn Du sparsam bist, reicht das die ganze Saison . . .


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Lockstoffen*

So, der erste Test (Fischsoße) ist rum..
Fakt:
Es verscheucht zumindest keine Fische.....

Ich habe heute morgen zuerst mal Paniermehl in ne Schüssel gegeben, und dann schluckweise die Fischsoße dazu, bis die Befeuchtung reichte, um ein vernünftiges Futter zu bekommen.

Passte genau mit der Fischsoße - schwäbisch gedacht: Kein Verlust.....

Den Teil, den ich als Futter zu benutzen gedachte, packte ich gleich weg.

Den Rest befeuchtete ich mit zusätzlich Wasser une verknetete  es zu einem Teig.

Dann ab ans Wasser.....

Als Angelstelle ausgesucht ein Platz, an dem ich zum einen im Randbereich in einer Rückströmung mit ruhigerem Wasser anfüttern und mit der Matchrute/Pose angeln konnte, zum andern aber mit der Pickerrute in der Strömung angeln bzw. flussab an der Strömungskante angeln konnte.

Um Vergleiche mit den geplanten nächsten Tests/Zutaten ziehen zu können, habe ich das gesamte Futter auf einmal eingebracht.

Als Köder diente der Teig. 

Ausloten, Pose so eingestellt, dass der Köder auf Grund lag, rein damit. 

Pickerrute fertigmachen wollen, da ging schon direkt das erste Gezuppel an der Pose los - Fehlbiss....

Man sah auch direkt, das Aktivität am Platz war, kleinere Fische verleibten sich abgeplatzte abtreibende Futterpartikel von den Futterballen ein...

Also zuerst mal die Pickerrute raus, bevor ich die Posenrute wieder fertig machte.

Dann wieder die Posenrute zum Einsatz bringen..

Bisse bzw. Gezuppel lies meist nicht lange auf siuch warten an der Posenrute.  

Das Problem mit der Bissausbeute war eben der Teig als Köder - mit Maden hätt ich da sicher deutlich mehr gefangen - aber darum gings ja nicht.

Ca. 7 - 10 Bisse auf einen gefangenen Fisch an der Posenrute, so mal grob geschätzt.

Reichte dann am Ende für 4 Rotaugen in  ca. 2 Stunden....

Plus 4 Bisse (die ich dann auch wirklich bemerkt hatte) an der Pickerrute - Ausbeute null, da ich meist mit der Matchrute beschäftigt war und daher zu spät kam.

Interessant dabei:
Der Teig wurde ja in der Strömung bzw. weit flussab ausserhalb des angefütterten Bereiches angeboten.

Und auch wenn ich keinen Biss verwerten konnte, zeigte das doch, dass die Fische das Zeug zumindest annehmen - auch ohne füttern....

Und wenn mich mein Akku vom Foto nicht verlassen hätte, gäbs auch pasende Fotos zur Story - wird morgen nachgeholt, wenn der nächste Test mit der Pfirsich-Maracuja Kaltschale erfolgen wird.
Dann wirds richtig preiswert, das Zeug kostet nur 59 Cent statt 2,29 wie die Fischsoße....

Bericht dazu dann morgen nachmittag - und dann sollte es auch mit den Fotos klappen...


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Lockstoffen*

Aussagekräftiger wäre der Test wohl im Stillwasser und parallel mit anderen Köder/Futter.
Da könnten die Fische wählen.

Im Fuss haben die kaum Zeit zu testen. Fressen oder Fressen ist weg.#t


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Lockstoffen*

Mag sein - aber ich hab halt nur den Fluss zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Lockstoffen*

Was interessantes, als ich gestern Futter/Teig mit der Pfisrich-Maracuja-Kaltschale anrührte.

Bei all dem Pudding/Soßen/Dessertzeug will ichja so vorgehen, dass ich as nach Rezept vorbereit, mit der entstandenen Soße/Pampe dann das Paniermehl befeuchte als Futter bzw. etwas mehr als Teig.

Diese ganzen kalt anrührbaren Dessserts, ob Kaltschalen ode rPuddings, haben ja im Gegensatz zu gekochtem Pudding, der mit Stärke angedickt wird, meist irgendwelche Alginate, die auch kalt quellen und binden.

Im Gegensatz zur gestern verwendeten Fischsoße, die sich wie normales Wasser "verhielt" - und Teig und Futter auch entsprechende Konsistenz hatten, war das bei der kalt angerührten Dessertpampe anders:
Das Futter schien wesentlich stärker zu binden..

Und der Teig erhielt eine "zähere" Konsistenz als man das vom anrühren mit Wasser (oder, siehe oben, Fischsoße) normalerweise kennt.

Bin mal gespannt, wie sich das heute dann beim praktischen Angeln auswirken wird, ob der Futter/Teig sich dann schneller/langsamer auflöst, der auch evtl. im Wasser nachhärtet...


----------



## kuate (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Lockstoffen*

Dann würde sich das kalt anrührbare Pulver ja auch gut eignen, um erst am Wasser Teig zu machen!?|kopfkrat
Bzw. ums als Reserve dabei zu haben?!


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Lockstoffen*

Wenns fängt, ja - wird sich heute rausstellen..


----------



## kati48268 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Lockstoffen*

2,29T€uronen für die Fl. Fischsauce? Da hat der Schwabe den Geldbeutel ja mal ganz weit aufgerissen. |bigeyes
Die gibt's beim Asialaden od. Lidl für ca. die Hälfte. Dazu auch Austernsauce, ist'nen ganzen Tick dicker.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Lockstoffen*

Ich hab einfach ins Regal gegriffen im Supermarkt - wenns das Zeuchs billiger gibt, umso besser ;-))


----------



## Champagnermädchen (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Lockstoffen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> 2,29T€uronen für die Fl. Fischsauce? Da hat der Schwabe den Geldbeutel ja mal ganz weit aufgerissen. |bigeyes
> Die gibt's beim Asialaden od. Lidl für ca. die Hälfte. Dazu auch Austernsauce, ist'nen ganzen Tick dicker.


 

da hat kati recht, im asiamarkt kostet die keinen ganzen euro die kleene flasche |supergri


#hl.g. inka


----------



## kati48268 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Lockstoffen*

Dort rumzustöbern macht auch wirklich Spaß!
Nicht nur, dass selbst Discounter oft gegen die Preise nicht anstinken können, sondern man entdeckt auch Sachen, bei denen  selbst mit guten Englischkenntnissen und längerer Überlegung offen bleibt, was das eigentlich ist; Lebensmittel, tierisch od. pflanzlich, oder doch irgendwas für den Rasenmähermotor oder gegen eingewachsene Fussnägel... #c
Für Angler (und Köche), die gern experimentieren, ein klasse Spielplatz.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Lockstoffen*

Naja, jedenfalls waren sich Fische und Koch einig, was die Pfirsich-Maracuja-Kaltschale angeht:
Mögen beide nicht.....

Während ich gestern - genau gleicher Platz - direkt nach dem anfüttern sowohl Aktivität am Platz wie auch direkt erste Bisse kam (wie geschrieben, ca. 40 in 2 Stunden), war diesmal aber sowas von tote Hose....

Ein gaaaanz vorsichtiger "Biss" (eher zartes rumzuppeln) nach ca. 1 Stunde auf die Matchrute..

Auf die Pickerrute weder in der Strömung noch an der Kante auch nur ein zucken....

Und das obwohl im ganzen Fluss immer wieder Aktivität zu sehen war - nur nicht an meinem Futterplatz....

Ansonsten nix, nada, niente, nothing.......

Wenn das weder Fische noch Menschen mögen, sollte sich der Hersteller von den Plörre vielleicht mal überlegen, etwas an der Rezeptur zu ändern........


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Lockstoffen*

Muss ich mir merken. Das ist das perfekte Futter um Kollegen beim Hegefischen auszuhelfen, die ihres vergessen haben.:m


----------



## kati48268 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Lockstoffen*

_OT:
Pfirsich-Maracuja(-Saft) ist nur für eine Sache gut:
Schlammbowle!
3 L v.d. Saft + 1 Fl. Vodka + 1/2 Fl. Gin + 1 L Vanilleis + 1 Fl. Sekt drüber kippen.
Schmeckt wie ein leichter, netter Sommerdrink, 
hämmert einen aber so was von weg vom Planeten... :#2:_

Bin gespannt auf deine Versuche mit Gorgonzolasauce & Brühe!
Letzteres kann ich mir vorstellen, könnte gut funktionieren.


----------



## Fattony (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Lockstoffen*

Von Thomas Threat angeregt, heute euch gleich in den Diskonter gefahren und eingekauft:

3x 1,0kg Semmelbrösel á 0,99 €
1x 1,0kg Mehl griffig á 0,89 €
1x 300ml Flüssigsüßstoff á 1,49 €
2x 3er Packung Vanillezucker á 0,29 €
1x Germteigpulver á 0,59 €
1x 500g Haferflocken á 0,35 €
2x 3er Packung Vanille - Schokopudding á 0,69 - 0,89 €
1x Erdbeersirup 1,49 €
1x 3er Packung Backpulver 0,29€

Bin zwar begnadeter Frolic und Boiliefischer, aber auf Dauer kommt das dem Jungangler/Student zu teuer.

Test wird Morgen verlaufen. See, ca 1.5ha groß.
Konkurrenz: 3 Freunde. 1. Fischt mit Frolic, einer mit Boilies, und einer mit Beiden.

Mit Frolic hatten wir auf diesen Gewässer schon gute Ergebnisse.
Außerdem konnten wir vorige Woche (Nicht ich :c) einen 40 Pfund Karpfen erwischen.

1er Teig für den Haken:
500g Semmelbrösel
1 Packung Vanillepudding
2 Packungen Vanillezucker
1 Packung Backpulver
1 Gläschen Mehl
und Flüssigsüßstoff
Dazu noch 3 mittlere Eier.

Die Konsistenz des Teiges ist ein Traum. (Mal auf Morgen warten, lasse ihn ein bisschen ziehen.)

Dann noch einen Teig zum Anfüttern:
500g Semmelbrösel
500g Haferflocken
2 Beutel Schokopuddingpulver
Flüssigsüßstoff
2 Beutel Vanillezucker
Bisschen (2 Brisen) Salz
Eine Dose Mais
Bisschen Mehl

Fischen werde ich so :

Anfüttern mit dem Schokofutter
Eine Rute mit Mais
Eine Rute mit dem Vanilleteig

Nach 3h werde ich wechseln:

Eine Rute mit Frolic eingelegt in den Erdbeersirup.
(Fische sonst mit Frolics eingelegt in Top Secret Karamelsirup)
Und eine Rute, mit Kartoffeln.
Ja ihr habt richtig gehört  Back to the roots !!
Kartoffeln gekocht, bisschen Salz dazu.
Diese werden halbiert (die Kleinen als Ganzes) und am Haar präsentiert.

Wünscht mir Glück 

Und wenn ihr wollt, schreibe ich Morgen/Übermorgen am Abend, was ich gefangen habe. (Hoffentlich)

Einen schönen Tag euch noch #h

Anto


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Lockstoffen*

Nicht nur schreiben, wenn Du gefangen hast - auch wenns nicht geklappt hast!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Lockstoffen*

Heute morgen hab ich die Gorgonzolasoße angerührt und damit Futter und Teig angemischt..

Ganz ehrlich:
Ich schätze mal, dass das den gleichen Flop wie gestern gibt..

Ich würd sowas jedenfalls nicht essen - mal sehen,was die Fische dazu sagen..


----------



## Sensitivfischer (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Lockstoffen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Heute morgen hab ich die Gorgonzolasoße angerührt und damit Futter und Teig angemischt..
> 
> Ganz ehrlich:
> Ich schätze mal, dass das den gleichen Flop wie gestern gibt....



Das glaub ich weniger, denn Gorgonzola im Angelteig brachte mir schon so manches Fischlein(Aal, Döbel, Barbe, Karpfen, Brasse...), aber wir werden sehen bzw. du wirst berichten.:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Lockstoffen*

Das ist ja kein Gorgonzola, sondern Päckchensoße mit Gorgonzola drin...
Wir werden sehen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Lockstoffen*

So, auch ein Schuss in den Ofen mit dem Gorgonzolazeuchs...

Fische sind anscheinend cleverer als Menschen - die fressen das Tütenzeug nicht.

Ich bekam zwar regelmäßig Bisse (aber wenig, so alle 10 Minuten..), an der Posenrute auf der Futterstelle - aber die spuckten das so schnell wieder aus wie sie nur konnten, nicht ein Anhieb möglich... 

Interessanterweise waren aber große Rotaugen am Platz. 
Dreimal sprangen die fast um meine Pose rum - war geil anzusehen, man sah richtig die leuchtend roten Flossen..

Nur Futter und Köder - das ignorierten die Viecher....

Noch schlimmer:
Ich kann an der Stelle wohl so um die 4 - 500 Meter Fluss einsehen. Überall platschte und raubte es an der Oberfläche - waren wohl Rapfen und Barsche.. Das "Beste": 
Wegen dem Teig/Futtertest hatte ich natürlich keine Spinnrute dabei...

Ich bin jetzt schwer am überlegen, ob ich noch das Puddingpulver ausprobieren oder nicht - bisher scheinen die Fische ja dieses Tütenzeug überhaupt nicht zu gustieren...

Während sie immerhin auf die asiatische Fischsoße echt abgefahren sind - im Gegensatz zu dem Tütenzeug immerhin quasi ein Naturprodukt..

Oder ob ich dann doch lieber gleich wieder zur Spinnrute greife.........


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Lockstoffen*

Wer wird denn gleich die Flinte ins Erdbeerfeld werfen?:m

Erst testen und wenn nix beisst - spinnfischen.


----------



## kati48268 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Lockstoffen*

Also den Brühe-Test darfst du von mir aus noch gerne machen...


----------



## angler1996 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Lockstoffen*



			
				Thomas00ß4 schrieb:
			
		

> "Noch schlimmer:
> Ich kann an der Stelle wohl so um die 4 - 500 Meter Fluss einsehen. Überall platschte und raubte es an der Oberfläche - waren wohl Rapfen und Barsche.. Das "Beste":
> Wegen dem Teig/Futtertest hatte ich natürlich keine Spinnrute dabei...
> 
> ...


"


Vieleicht erst anfüttern und dann zur Spinnrute greifen
Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Lockstoffen*

Naja, oder wenigstens zwischendurch mal wieder spinnfischen - nervt halt, wenn sowas passiert..


----------



## volkerm (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Lockstoffen*

Hallo Thomas,

wenn ich das hier so lese, kommt der Verdacht auf, daß die Tiere besser als wir Menschen wissen, was gut für sie ist.


Grüße

Volker


----------



## Dunraven (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Lockstoffen*

Naja der Tütenpudding bringt wieder Fisch.
Das ist ein seher alter und bewährter Lockstoff, denn haben wir früher schon immer in der Jugend benutzt und auch heute noch schwören einige da drauf. Wenn damit nichts geht liegt es am Platz, Tag oder dem Angler. 
Das hat über Jahre Fisch gebracht, das ist erwiesen.


----------

